# WLAN USB Stick funktioniert nicht mit USB-Verlängerungskabel



## luny (10. Januar 2008)

Ich, die leider absolut Ahnungslose, was meinen PC angeht, habe ein Problem:

Seit wenigen Monaten benutze ich eine WLAN USB Stick, der einwandfrei funktioniert. Da mein Rechner auf dem Boden steht, habe ich mir ein USB-Verlängerungskabel gekauft, aus Angst, dass ich an den Stick irgendwann man aus Versehen mit den Füßen komme und er kaputt geht. Jedesmal ausstöpseln will ich auch nicht, da er mir nicht ganz so stabil wirkt....

Wenn ich den USB-Stick nun über das Verlängerungskabel anschließe, funktioniert er nicht. Es leuchtet das kleine Lämpchen nicht, er findet keine verfügbaren Netzwerke oder es kommt die Meldung, dass "ein USB-Gerät" nicht erkannt wird. Eine erneute Installation des Sticks hat nichts gebracht. Da allerdings sowohl mein USB-Speicherstick als auch meine Digitalkamera über das Verlängerungskabel funktionieren (zwar erscheint die Meldung, dass ein Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Gerät an enen Nicht-Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Hub angeschlossen wurde, aber es funktioniert), kann es ja auch nicht defekt sein. Kurz: der WLAN Stick funktioniert alleine, das Kabel auch, aber die beiden zusammen nicht.

Woran könnte das denn liegen? Weiß jemand Rat? 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus und sorry, falls ich im falschen Unterforum bin...


----------



## PC Heini (10. Januar 2008)

Das könnte, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken, an einem zu langen und schlecht abgeschirmten Kabel liegen.
Auf die Schnelle kommt mir nichts gescheiteres in den Sinn.


----------



## maza (10. Januar 2008)

Also ich hatte das gleiche Problem auch schon mal.. keine Ahnung, aber mit Kabel gings bei mir auch nicht... Und der Stick schaut immer so aus als würd er gleich rausfallen 
Des scho ok^^


----------



## PC Heini (10. Januar 2008)

Das könnte, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken, an einem zu langen und schlecht abgeschirmten Kabel liegen.
Probier auch mal an einem Aktiv USB Verteiler, der liefert auf jeden Fall genug Power.
Auf die Schnelle kommt mir nichts gescheiteres in den Sinn.


----------



## darkframe (10. Januar 2008)

luny hat gesagt.:


> Kurz: der WLAN Stick funktioniert alleine, das Kabel auch, aber die beiden zusammen nicht.
> 
> Woran könnte das denn liegen? Weiß jemand Rat?


Hi,

eventuell liegt es an der Art des Kabels. Sollte ich nicht völlig daneben liegen, ist es nämlich wichtig, dass Du eine sogenannte "aktive" USB-Verlängerung verwendest, weil erst damit der WLAN-Stick auch mit Spannung versorgt wird. Bei einfachen "passiven" Verlängerungen ist das nicht der Fall.

Wenn Du nach "USB-Verlängerung aktiv" googelst, erhältst Du jede Menge Angebote.


----------



## luny (11. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Dann werde ich mal nach einem "aktiven" Kabel suchen. Das hört sich für mich plausibel an, ich versuch das mal


----------

